# Canon Pixma MP280 zieht kein Papier mehr ein



## Cilitbeng (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein oben genannter Drucker zieht kein Papier mehr ein. Dieser ist 2 Jahre alt. Das "Programm" zum reinigen der Walzen habe ich schon 2x durchgeführt. Ohne Erfolg.

Hat einer von euch einen Tip?

Ich sag schon mal danke im Voraus!


----------



## mickythebeagle (14. Februar 2013)

Schau mal rein und mache die Walzen und Rädchen mal Manuell sauber.
Also Fussel-Staub-Fett und so bekommste mit dem Programm eigendlich nicht weg.


----------



## Cilitbeng (14. Februar 2013)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Schau mal rein und mache die Walzen und Rädchen mal Manuell sauber.
> Also Fussel-Staub-Fett und so bekommste mit dem Programm eigendlich nicht weg.



Habe ich gemacht, auch ohne Erfolg....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

Ist da ev. die Andruckrolle abgebrochen? Geht ja recht fix bei den modernen Druckern da die auch nur einseitig gehalten werden


----------



## Cilitbeng (15. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist da ev. die Andruckrolle abgebrochen? Geht ja recht fix bei den modernen Druckern da die auch nur einseitig gehalten werden


 
Puh..gute Frage. Wo sitzt diese Andruckrolle? Ich sehe nur eine große Rolle in der Mitte des Einzugs. 

Da die magischen 2 Jahre vorbei sind, könnte ich den Drucker auch zerlegen.....


----------

